# lidl



## bravotwozero (14. August 2007)

der lidl hat ja glaube ab nächste woche auch fahrradsachen, hat schon mal jemand klamotten da gekauft und kann sagen ob die gut sind?


----------



## USA.MD (14. August 2007)

bravotwozero schrieb:


> der lidl hat ja glaube ab nächste woche auch fahrradsachen, hat schon mal jemand klamotten da gekauft und kann sagen ob die gut sind?



Weißt du, was die haben sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravotwozero (14. August 2007)

hier<-      Hosen, Jacken usw       ab dem 20.8


----------



## B.Z. (14. August 2007)

Der Montageständer ist ja mal cool!  

Da sind 19,99  gut angelegt!  







Verwendbar nur im Freien, weil der Sattel sonst an der Garagendecke streift!


----------



## Olle Jolze (14. August 2007)

Bei den Klamotten muss man aufpassen und Glück mit den Größen haben, die sind ziemlich unförmig geschnitten.
Wenns wider Erwarten doch passen sollte hat man prima Zweitklammotten falls die Richtigen noch in der Wäsche sind.
Doch Vorsicht: optisch nur Nightride geeignet!


----------



## bravotwozero (14. August 2007)

bei uns gibts den montageständer und die handluftpumpe gar nicht.


----------



## Chaoskrieger (14. August 2007)

jo, der monageständer ist cool, und werd ich wohl kaufen


----------



## Didi123 (14. August 2007)

Was haltet ihr von dem Schloss zum Aufrollen..?
Ich eigtl. nicht viel, aber evtl. ist es besser als gar nix zum Rumbinden, oder ?


----------



## Chaoskrieger (14. August 2007)

kannst du auch nen stück draht rumwickeln.. 

ich würd das schloss nicht verwenden


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2007)

ist schon wieder lange hosen zeit?


----------



## ZakMcCracken (14. August 2007)

bravotwozero schrieb:


> bei uns gibts den montageständer und die handluftpumpe gar nicht.



bei uns auch nicht, in welchen Fillialen gibts den denn? (von den Leuten die hier geschrieben haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (14. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Schloss zum Aufrollen..?
> Ich eigtl. nicht viel, aber evtl. ist es besser als gar nix zum Rumbinden, oder ?



Ist cool für Gepäcksicherung auf Reisen oder zum Sichern eines Stadtrads (gegen Gelegenheitsdiebe).


Und ich hab ne Fahrradjacke von Lidl, die ist okay.


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (14. August 2007)

ich hab die schuhe schon seit einigen monaten, sind für den anfang ganz ok, ist halt nur so ne sache mit der schuhgröße...


----------



## rennradboy (14. August 2007)

schueh gibt es in meiner nähe nicht aber was dnekt ihr wie viel Liter hat die Fahhradtasche (Obertasche: ca. B 38 x H 29 x T 12 cm


----------



## Neu_hier (14. August 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Der Montageständer ist ja mal cool!
> 
> Da sind 19,99  gut angelegt!
> 
> ...



Ja ja, aber der Nachteil dabei ist auch noch das eine Leiter oder ein Gerüst notwendig wird


----------



## Backfisch (14. August 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Ja ja, aber der Nachteil dabei ist auch noch das eine Leiter oder ein Gerüst notwendig wird



Nur wenn man als Liliputaner Hörnchen an den Riser auf seinem XL-Rad montieren will.


----------



## Schwarzwild (14. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nur wenn man als Liliputaner Hörnchen an den Riser auf seinem XL-Rad montieren will.



Immerhin würde sich durch die Montage von Hörnchen der Wert des Musterbike (nicht beim Montageständer enthalten) wesentlich erhöhen.

Topic: Wenn Lidl das Zeug hat, lassen meist Aldi, Penny und Plus auch nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2007)

Jau, und die Sachen sind dann auch meist bei allen Discountern gleich krebserregend. Das macht den Preisvergleich einfacher.


----------



## ilex (15. August 2007)

ist wohl das selbe Teil was es letzthin bei Plus gab. Das Ding ist für garnichts zu gebrauchen, die Tretlageraufnahme wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz, das Unterrohr soll von einem Bügel fixiert werden der bestens geeignet ist dort eine Delle rein zu drücken, nicht aber das Bike zu halten.  
Ich bin Besitzer, weil ich einen transportablen Ständer brauchte, und dafür eigentlich nur dünnwandiges Vierkanntrohr in bezahlbar gesucht hatte.  
Falls hier von Seiten der Blechklempner- und Schweißerinnung Interesse an Pics besteht kann ich das Ergebnis gerne mal reinstellen...


----------



## Waxweazle (15. August 2007)

Also ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die Jacken von Lidl gut sind! Sie sehen vor allem (also die, die ich habe seit 2 Jahren) nicht billig aus!!! Das war mir schon wichtig... und sie halten Wasserdicht (Falls es wieder die Regen-Wind-Jacken sind...) also wie gesagt - meine hält schon bald 2 Jahre und hat schon einiges mitgemacht... für 13 zu empfehlen !


----------



## thomas79 (16. August 2007)

Der Montageständer taugt nichts, sehr wackelige Anlegenheit und das Fahrrad rutscht oft runter. Die Arbeitshöhe ist aber gut und passt auch in die Garage


----------



## Percy-OWL (16. August 2007)

ich hab SPD-Schuhe aus dem letzten Angebot vom Frühjahr, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## snatch77 (17. August 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Der MontagestÃ¤nder ist ja mal cool!
> 
> Da sind 19,99 â¬ gut angelegt!
> 
> ...



den hab ich schon (gebraucht von nem bekannten gekauft). ca. 2 jahre alt. fÃ¼r normale zwecke ist der gut! wackelig ist er ein wenig, aber besser als nÃ¶schts..und natÃ¼rlich nicht mit professionellen zu vergleichen!

keine sorge, da kratzt nichts an der garagendecke!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2007)

Percy-OWL schrieb:


> ich hab SPD-Schuhe aus dem letzten Angebot vom Frühjahr, bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Die hab ich auch, fahre sie zwar nicht mit SPD-Pedal, sondern mit Haken und Riemen, aber geht aufgrund der festen Sohle besser als mit Strassenschuhen.


----------



## ilex (17. August 2007)

snatch77 schrieb:


> den hab ich schon (gebraucht von nem bekannten gekauft). ca. 2 jahre alt. für normale zwecke ist der gut! wackelig ist er ein wenig, aber besser als nöschts..und natürlich nicht mit professionellen zu vergleichen!



nach etwas Überarbeitung hält der besser als der Tretlagerbock von Parktool mit seiner seltsamen Spannbandfixierung. Die transportablen Ständer mit Hebelklaue sind für z.B. Fräsen und Reiben oder um ein festgefressenen Innenlager zu entfernen überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## snatch77 (17. August 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> nach etwas Überarbeitung hält der besser als der Tretlagerbock von Parktool mit seiner seltsamen Spannbandfixierung. Die transportablen Ständer mit Hebelklaue sind für z.B. Fräsen und Reiben oder um ein festgefressenen Innenlager zu entfernen überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen.




Das mag sein, aber für den normalen Gebrauch (Bremsen einstellen, Bike putzen, Kette ölen, Innenlager Ein- und Ausbau, Tretlager-Frickeleien etc) reicht der völlig aus.

Hey, Deine selbstgebaute Halterung gefällt mir. Ich glaube sowas schweiße ich mir auch...Danke!


----------



## ilex (18. August 2007)

snatch77 schrieb:


> Hey, Deine selbstgebaute Halterung gefällt mir. Ich glaube sowas schweiße ich mir auch...


mach die Stützbleche für die Tretlageraufnahme zwei Millimeter länger als notwendig, dann läßt sich das Plastikteil satt draufziehen. Die Gummipolster sind aus weichem Naturkautschuk (optimaler Grip), ersatzweise würde ich TC nehmen, dazu mußt du deine Doc Martens schlachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eftekhari (18. August 2007)

was sagt ihr zur Pulsuhr?

MFG


----------



## granni (18. August 2007)

Es gibt da auch SPD Schuhe? Taugen die was und weis jemand wie groß der Rucksack ist?
Danke!


----------



## Percy-OWL (19. August 2007)

ja, Schuhe gibts auch, 20 Euronen. Wenn es die gleichen wie letztes Mal im Frühjahr sind gehen die für den Preis OK. 

Über den Rucksack kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruss, Micha


----------



## Percy-OWL (19. August 2007)

Eftekhari schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zur Pulsuhr?
> 
> MFG




Was kann man für den Preis schon falsch machen ? ist sogar die Lenkerhalterung dabei.

Gruss, Micha


----------



## 2takter200 (19. August 2007)

Waxweazle schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die Jacken von Lidl gut sind! Sie sehen vor allem (also die, die ich habe seit 2 Jahren) nicht billig aus!!! Das war mir schon wichtig... und sie halten Wasserdicht (Falls es wieder die Regen-Wind-Jacken sind...) also wie gesagt - meine hält schon bald 2 Jahre und hat schon einiges mitgemacht... für 13 zu empfehlen !



jo zu der jacke kann ich auch nur dies bestätigen was ---Waxweazle---
geschrieben hat.ich habe mir die jacke vor einem jahr zugelegt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.sie ist so kompieniert das man sie auch als kleines packsück im rucksack leicht verstauen kann.bei regen und wind, oder wenn es käter wird ist sie einfach perfekt für den preis.


----------



## ollibolli (19. August 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Der Montageständer ist ja mal cool!
> 
> Da sind 19,99  gut angelegt!
> 
> ...



den habe ich schon, den gabs schon einmal    

ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, der Kauf lohnt sich wirklich  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Marsmann (19. August 2007)

die klamotten sind preislich ja super.. nur leider haben sie nen großen nachteil: bei der hose ist das polster so eingenäht, das es nie wweit genug nach hinten reicht(bei der vorjahresedition) und man hat fast immer nen wunden hintern das tirkot is soweit ok, nur sehr weit geschnitten, flattert also nen bissel(nerft bei sprüngen und so) sind aber nur die vorjahressachen, weiß nicht wies dirses jahr aussieht!!!!

mfg.Maik


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ... das tirkot is soweit ok, nur sehr weit geschnitten, flattert also nen bissel(nerft bei sprüngen und so)...



...Springer haben doch immer Flattersachen an...


----------



## maSk (19. August 2007)

Hmm bei uns gibt es den Montage ständer nicht, wir haben dafür ne Wandhalterung.
Die Schuhe gehen bei uns auch nur bis max Schuhgröße 44 
Ich werd mir wohl ein oder zwei dieser kleinen Schlösser kaufen, als Ergänzung zum Bügelschloss, damit kann man doch prima andere Anbauteile sichern, gut gegen Gelegenheitsdiebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (19. August 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Springer haben doch immer Flattersachen an...



ich sprach ncht von großen sprüngen, sondern von so kleinen sachen die du auch mitm cc-bike springst(also max. 1m) und auf ner tour trage ich gerne enge sachen, weils halt ebend nicht flattert


----------



## tvaellen (19. August 2007)

Habe mir beim letzten Durchgang zwei paar der Trägerhosen gekauft. Nach den Vorschaubildern scheinen es dieses Mal die selben Modelle zu sein.

Fazit: nicht übel. Sitzen gut (nicht zu weit wie viele andere Discountersachen), Sitzpolster brauchbar. Einen Alpencross mit 7-8 Stunden Fahrzeit pro Tag wollte ich damit zwar nicht fahren, aber für eine 2-3 Stunden Tour tun sie es.


----------



## the lars (20. August 2007)

wasn scheiss verein :| war  halb 9 dort, um 8 haben sie aufgemacht

da gabs hier in jena noch 2 damentrikots, 1 hose und 1 jacke..echt super geil -_- lidl hat uns schon bei den sommerradsachn verarscht, die wurdn teilweise garnicht geliefert..pff..naja bleibt nur auf aldi warten


----------



## Nuckelhamster (20. August 2007)

the lars schrieb:


> wasn scheiss verein :| war  halb 9 dort, um 8 haben sie aufgemacht
> 
> da gabs hier in jena noch 2 damentrikots, 1 hose und 1 jacke..echt super geil -_- lidl hat uns schon bei den sommerradsachn verarscht, die wurdn teilweise garnicht geliefert..pff..naja bleibt nur auf aldi warten


Tja, ich war Sa. abends um 19:45 Uhr da...  
Da wird hier in HH immer die Montagsware schon eingeräumt.

Volle Auswahl... 

Hab aber nur die Hosen genommen, konnte Sie aber noch nicht live testen...Sind noch verpackt..


----------



## Danny_Jena (20. August 2007)

war 9:30 da weil ich gedacht hab die Ã¶ffnen erst um 9  Leider ein Fehler, denn es gab nur noch  die komischen RucksÃ¤cke, Wandhalterungen und Pulsuhren im Ãberfluss... war ja klar. Hab zum GlÃ¼ck noch ein Trikot (das letzte und glÃ¼cklicherweiÃe in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe) abstauben kÃ¶nnen. Sieht auf den ersten Blick erstmal nicht schlecht aus (fÃ¼r ein 10â¬ Trikot).

@Nuckelhamster

Das werd ich auch mal hier probieren, vielleicht hab ich ja GlÃ¼ck und die rÃ¤umen auch Sa Abends ein


----------



## maSk (20. August 2007)

Klamotten habe ich mir zwar nicht geholt, dafür hab ich mich jetz mit ein paar dieser "Aufrollschlösser" und Reflektoren eingedeckt. 
Diese Schlösser sind echt praktisch, nicht nur fürs Rad. Ich habe auch an den bevorstehenden Thailandurlaub gedacht, mit den Schlössern kann man prima die Reißverschlüsse am Rucksack verschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## granni (20. August 2007)

Na toll!
Bei uns gab es überhaupt keine Schuhe! Nur Rucksäcke allerdings keine Fahrrad sondern Kinderrucksäcke , Umhängetaschen und Fahrradgepäcktaschen für den Gepäckträger! Ich wohne im Thüringer Wald hier wird doch MTB gefahren hätte ich ja noch in Norddeutschland verstanden diese Auswahl.
Auch keine Klamotten dafür aber Luftpumpen, Schlösser,Beleuchtungsset Tacho etc...


----------



## illuminato (20. August 2007)

hab mir so eine jacke gekauft...leider gabs nur noch die nicht ganz so schÃ¶ne mit den grauen schultern...aber egal, solange sie mich warm und trocken hÃ¤lt passt das! ich denke fÃ¼r 13â¬ kann man da nichts falsch machen...sofern man noch eine erwischt!


----------



## Ronny! (20. August 2007)

habe mir eine schwarze jacke ergattert..sitzt super und optisch sieht sie net so schlecht aus..aber leider war es die einzige ..lol.. ich fragte wo sind die ganzen jacken, und da lügte der verkäufer mir doch frech ins gesicht.."um kurz nach 8 war so ein andrang und es wurde alles weggekauft"..ich war 8.15 da.. ja nee is klar ....^^


----------



## maku (20. August 2007)

> Tja, ich war Sa. abends um 19:45 Uhr da...
> Da wird hier in HH immer die Montagsware schon eingeräumt



machen fast alle supermärkte so egal ob lidl, aldi, plus..
hatte leider am samstag abend keine zeit und musste mich 
deshalb heute morgen auch nur noch mit den resten begnügen.
ausbeute: montageständer,  eine hose für die freundin, ein trikot für mich.
zur qualität kann ich leider noch nichts sagen - hab´s noch nicht ausgepackt.


----------



## Percy-OWL (20. August 2007)

hier bei uns waren heute mittag auch schon nur noch die kleinen Grössen zu kriegen :-(


----------



## lightning666 (20. August 2007)

Ich hab mir die Radhose gekauft und die ist für 10 Euro wirklich super verarbeitet!


Leider war alles andere schon weg... Jacken, Trickots etc. (um 11 Uhr). Meine Freundin hat allerdings noch eine der Regenjacken ergattert...


Naja, ein paar mehr von den Artikeln hättens schon sein dürfen!

Ciao Denis


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. August 2007)

Also hab die Wandhalterung geholt und meine Mutter meinte sie müsste die Miniluftpumpe mit nehmen. Nach der Tour heute mal kurz geteste und wollte den Druck in der Gabel bissel verändern. 

Zum drauf und abdrehen muss man die ganze Pumpe drehen (omg), bis man es wieder abgedreht hat is die Luft schon wieder draußen so gut geht das.

Beim pumpen bin ich grad so auf meien 130 psi gekommen (noch weiter und ich hätte Angst um die Pumpe gehabt)

Moral der Geschicht:

Pumpe ist wieder zurück zu Lidl gegangen größte Schrott


----------



## Erars (20. August 2007)

So hab mir heute um 11:30 die letzte Hose in meiner Größe sichern können. Passt mir recht gut...mal schauen wie's bei der ersten richtigen Tour ausschaut.


----------



## schatten (20. August 2007)

Inf1n1ty schrieb:


> Also hab die Wandhalterung geholt und meine Mutter meinte sie müsste die Miniluftpumpe mit nehmen. Nach der Tour heute mal kurz geteste und wollte den Druck in der Gabel bissel verändern.
> 
> Zum drauf und abdrehen muss man die ganze Pumpe drehen (omg), bis man es wieder abgedreht hat is die Luft schon wieder draußen so gut geht das.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch keine Gabelpumpe!


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. August 2007)

Naja wenn man trotzdem bei 130 psi Angst bekommt das des Ding auseinander fliegt naja. 

Pumpe für Fahrrad haushalt alles was dazu gehört. Teste kann mer das ja mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maku (20. August 2007)

hab den montage-ständer gerade ausgepackt - war schon total verkratzt und verbogen. 
wollte ihn dann aufbauen und hab dabei gleich die erste schraube abgedreht...
hab ihn sofort wieder verpackt und werde ihn morgen wieder zurückbringen. ;-/
das trikot geht für 10 euro - leider passt es mir nicht...

naja, ein versuch war es wert...


----------



## Percy-OWL (20. August 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> .......................
> Die Schuhe gehen bei uns auch nur bis max Schuhgröße 44 ...........................
> I



Dann war das eine Paar in 45 wohl schon weg.

ich frage mich ja auch immer warum die grossen Grössen bei Angeboten immer so dünn sortiert sind, und dass nicht nur bei Lidl.


----------



## Riddick (21. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von dem Schloss zum Aufrollen..?
> Ich eigtl. nicht viel, aber evtl. ist es besser als gar nix zum Rumbinden, oder ?


Ich finde den Safeman super - hab' ich drei oder vier StÃ¼ck davon. Da ich meine Bike eh immer nur sehr kurzfristig abschlieÃe, reicht mir der vÃ¶llig; ansonsten bin ich ausreichend versichert.  

Der MontagestÃ¤nder ist vÃ¶lliger Mist. Falls jemand was AnstÃ¤ndiges sucht, hab' ich noch 'nen stabilen MontagestÃ¤nder; klappbar mit massiver Halteklaue und Werkzeugablage. Kostenpunkt: 55 â¬ (inkl. Versand)


----------



## Nafets190 (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das Langarmtrikot in schwarz/rot grÃ¶Ãe 50.
Bin bis jetzt eine 2h Tour gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.
FÃ¼r 9â¬ kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen.

GruÃ
Stefan


----------

